# Is it a full moon or something?



## Ilium (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it just me, or does there seem to be an extra dose of cranky going around today?  I'm not talking about anything that rises to the level of a reportable post, but I've seen several people being needlessly snippy or sensitive lately.  

Deep breath, everybody... There, that's better. It's only a game...


----------



## Nifft (Oct 30, 2007)

NO U!

Jerkwad.

Feh, -- N


----------



## Ilium (Oct 30, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> NO U!
> 
> Jerkwad.
> 
> Feh, -- N





I can always count on Nifft for a concise analysis of the situation.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 30, 2007)

The holidays are coming up soon.  Always a time of anger, fear, hatred towards men, etc.


----------



## Henry (Oct 30, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The holidays are coming up soon.  Always a time of anger, fear, hatred towards men, etc.




_Aaand ti-dings of hatred and fear, hatred and fear,
aaand ti-dings of hatred and feeeeaaarr...._

It happens in cycles, and the holidays seem to bring it worst. Couple that with the new edition stuff, and you've added a pressure nozzle to the garden hose.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you guys keep records of the number of posts that are reported?  It would seem to be a good record of how irritating/irritable people are.


----------



## megamania (Oct 31, 2007)

I hate you
You hate me
We are a disfunctional fam-i-ly

With punch here
and a jab there
We are fam-i-ly



then someone shots the stupid purple dinosaur pervert thinking it was a deer.



Yes- holidaze and 4e brings the worst out of people....then there is the internet.....


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Nov 1, 2007)

Strangely, there was a full moon this week.


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, I woke up this week naked in a field covered in blood other than my own yet again, so I assume yes.   

HOWWWWL!

Happy (belated) Halloween.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2007)

*DST forEVERRR*

So does enWorld ever revert to standard time, or what?     I guess it's kinda cool to be an hour ahead of the rest of the country for half the year....


----------



## megamania (Nov 12, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Well, I woke up this week naked in a field covered in blood other than my own yet again, so I assume yes.
> 
> HOWWWWL!
> 
> Happy (belated) Halloween.





Those damn aliens.... they never put anything back.


----------

